# Link to my first tutorial! Ethereal dreamy eyes.. [link]



## MissMarley (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's the look for the tutorial!










And the link:
http://marleysmakeup.blogspot.com/20...-tutorial.html


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Link to my first tutorial! Ethereal dreamy eyes..*

wow that's fabulous!  great job!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Link to my first tutorial! Ethereal dreamy eyes..*

Thanks for your great tutorial! I especially like the part where you explain how to blend the violet piggie, I'm a ppp and it always looks weird on me so now I'm gonna try the circular motions while blending.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

ur looking absolutely fantastic!!! ur gorgeous hon...u have amazing eyes!!!! i love the tut!!! so well-donE!!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

great tut! thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

this looks lovely!


----------



## boudoir (May 9, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful and the colors suit you so well!  I think they will probably suit me also, so I'll be giving this look a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------

